

Zalando and the horrifying work environment - bartkappenburg
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitrag/video/1691356/ZDFzoom-Gnadenlos-billig#/beitrag/video/1691356/ZDFzoom-Gnadenlos-billig

======
bartkappenburg
And some more info:
[http://translate.google.nl/translate?sl=nl&tl=en&js=...](http://translate.google.nl/translate?sl=nl&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=nl&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fallardvangent.wordpress.com%2F2013%2F02%2F19%2Fmoderne-
slavernij-bij-zalando%2F)

